# Warning: Your computer Chip Fan Fail or speed too low



## fatheroflies (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi there, :wave:

I recently bought a tin of compressed air and used it to dust off the inside of my PC

Not long afterwards, one day when I switched on my PC, during the
Power-on self-test, it flashed up message !

*** Warning: Your computer Chip Fan Fail or speed too low ***
you can also disable this warning message in SETUP

Press F1 to continue.

(that is exactly how it was put on the screen by the way !)

This has happened a few times, I just press F1 and the computer seems to work okay after that.

This Chip Fan message seems to flash up only every so often, approx once a week or so during P.O.S.T
other times it will not flash up the message & just start Normally.


I have absolutely no idea what this means and whether I should be worried or not !

Please could somebody tell me what to do to remedy this ?

My PC’s system Info is as follows:

Motherboard
Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe
NVIDIA nForce4 Series (Chipset)

Processor chip
AMD Athlon™
64 processor chip 3000 + 1.81 GHz

Graphics Card
Leadtec WinFast PX6600 GT
NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT (Chipset)
with 128 MB on the card

1.00 GB of RAM

313 GB Hard Drive Space

Sound Card: Realtek AC97 Audio

Sony DVD RW DW-Q28A

Microsoft Windows XP Home
Edition version 2002 (Service Pack 2)
__________________________________________

Any help that could be given to me would be gladly appreciated

Regards Richard.


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi fatheroflies, that message is a motherboard sensor telling the bios that a fan is either failing or just spinning too slow. I believe on that board the sensors monitor both the cpu fan and the northbridge fan. Once upon a time northbridge fan failure was a common problem for Asus. I would definitely look at the fans to make sure they are both moving freely, but they usually start getting noisy before they stop working. It's not a good idea to disable the monitoring function for this in the bios, if failure does occur it could damage your whole system. Mike


----------

